
Kraken is down - svaja
https://status.kraken.com/incidents/nswthr1lyx72
======
itsnotlupus
Common startup wisdom is that having to deal with too many users is a "good
problem" to have, along with notions of launching fast first and solving scale
later.

But of course sustained rapid user growth without a robust preexisting
scalability approach means you're caught with your pants down, and it's a
struggle to put them back up, at least until new user traffic starts to die
down.

~~~
dboreham
Another version of this is : investors don't want to pay for scalability if
the business never takes off.

Considering that only perhaps 10% of businesses take off, this isn't a bad
approach but it does mean doing some catch-up in the event of success.

It can also be hard to predict exactly where scaling challenges will lie
without having the scale traffic to inform you. That is, much time and effort
can be expended solving non-problems that never appear.

------
rburhum
I am honestly torn. I have used kraken to make several thousands of dollars,
but I am always at awe with myself for using such a shitty site. If any of the
other exchanges could figure out how to validate faster, you would see an
influx from people heading there just to avoid the common cloudflare errors
that kraken users are used to seeing. I am tired of putting orders for
thousands of dollars and having to refresh multiple times to see if they went
through...

~~~
em13
Hi rburhum, I am new in crypto, is it possible to contact you and have some
advices here is my email djokhel@gmail.com

------
g09980
Kraken CEO promised major improvements in Dec
([https://np.reddit.com/r/BitcoinMarkets/comments/7eboh7/sugge...](https://np.reddit.com/r/BitcoinMarkets/comments/7eboh7/suggestion_remove_kraken_from_the_header_ticker/dq4egbk/)).
What came of it?

~~~
Moter8
This is the major improvement. They wanted to do it last week [0], but
apparently it was delayed.

There was no email or information before this "maintenance", and customers
just blindly had to take an entire day of cryptos being unavailable to them.

[0]:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Kraken/comments/7pjflh/psa_system_u...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Kraken/comments/7pjflh/psa_system_upgrade_january_11_at_approximately/dsjckxz/)

------
svaja
If the update will do good, I be happy. However, almost a day in time were
market really changed. I wonder what will happen with all the margin traders.

------
krakensucks
Been signed up with kraken almost 5 months.....still have not traded a dollar
because i could not log in. Took 2 months to get an email about the log
in....worst site in the history of the internet. Mean while a friend that i
told about kraken has made thousands and i am still not verified. Only takes 2
months for customer service to get back with you. Fuck kraken!

------
criypto
Am I the only one who is seriously thinking that the guys took money from all
of us and they run away. From 2h 'update' is now 2days 'update'. Sorry, I
realy dont believe this story...

------
joelrunyon
This isn't news? It's been basically unusable since Thanksgiving...

~~~
Moter8
They are finally doing the long-overdue upgrade, quoting: "We are upgrading
our trading engine, which means yes - less cloudflare issues and orders will
execute smoothly."

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Kraken/comments/7pjflh/psa_system_u...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Kraken/comments/7pjflh/psa_system_upgrade_january_11_at_approximately/)

------
eitland
Has been really flaky for a while, I guess that's why they're having scheduled
downtime.

Now however - after 6 hours - I'm starting to worry about my USD150. ;-)

~~~
tyen_
Agreed, nothing inspires confidence like random 500 errors when clicking
through the withdraw/deposit screens.

